# Burton Diode Reflex in Small size



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone knows where to buy Burton Diode Reflex in Small size? Thanks.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Dont buy them, while they ride great they are the weakest piece of shit bindings on the market. Mine break nearly every time I ride them.


----------



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you for your head up ETM.

So any recommendation for a freerider? 

How about Union Charger and Nitro Raiden Machine?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

No probs man. Im sure someone will chime in with some other stiff binding options for you, I will be watching and taking note also.

I have another diode highback on the way to me now but I rode pretty much all season with broken highbacks waiting for my replacement ones to arrive which sucks, the first one broke within 4 hours of it seeing the snow. The "carbon fiber" highbacks are fucking fibreglass with a carbon veneer on the inside and the outside, weak as piss they are.

They also have a pad inside the heel cup that holds the "carbon" highback away from the plastic heel cup and they fall off every second day wrecking your forward lean adjustment and probably compromising the strength of the highback even further.
If you were sponsored I would say these are THE bindings to use, but for us poor souls who have to pay for our gear burton diodes arent worth shit.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I got about 10 good hard days on my diodes, no issues. 


The forward lean adjustment sucks, but a side from that the binding are the shit. Those high backs are stiff and allow really aggressive heel side digs.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I have C60's and was thinking of switching to diodes, having ridden them once and liking them as well as their super light weight - the durability aspect is a bit worrisome - any thoughts on switching from c60 to diode? (EST model) good idea or bad idea?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You can see the horozontal crack aswell as the sticky remnants of the pad that seperates the highback from the heel cup, I just cant keep them on for more than a few days.



























All the white that you can see is fibreglass, these are not carbon highbacks, they just have a carbon veneer laminated to the inside and outside. The cracks start in the fibreglass and propogate beneath the carbon veneer until the veneer can no longer hold on and it cracks too.
They have 3 problems
1. The highbacks are honestly very very weak and if you buy them you should be aware of this. 
2. The forward lean pads are constantly working their way loose, I have been through 4 on each binding and currently have none because they all fell off and Im sick of fixing them.
3. The little circles on the footbed are perfectly designed to hold ice, I have to scrape mine out almost every run which gets pretty old.

Burton are OK with the warranty but seriously who wants to ride all season constantly waiting for parts.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ETM- I had the ice in foot bed problems also. Burton sent me out a pair from some cartels. I've yet to install them. 

Those highbacks of yours look beat up. What kind or riding are you doing?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

pdxrealtor said:


> ETM- I had the ice in foot bed problems also. Burton sent me out a pair from some cartels. I've yet to install them.
> 
> Those highbacks of yours look beat up. What kind or riding are you doing?


I just freeride, no park. I subjected these bindings to exactly the same riding as my burton customs and flow nxt-ats all of which I have never had a problem with, the diodes were a problem literally from day 1.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Do diodes still suck? I heard the newer ones were softer, maybe they changed construction to something that flexes slightly before it just cracks.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Ride el hefe. Ftw.

Stiff well made no issues so far.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

jtg said:


> Do diodes still suck? I heard the newer ones were softer, maybe they changed construction to something that flexes slightly before it just cracks.


Haha, since you necroed this thread and I am bored, I will tell you that they do not still suck. They are nice. I rode them last season and they were awesome, but I am thinking about grabbing some o-drives for the coming season...


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

The O-Drives do look sweet but I don't think I could spend 344 quid on some bindings when my new Rossignol Magtek XV only cost me 234 quid.


----------



## purekarma (Mar 9, 2013)

jtg said:


> Do diodes still suck? I heard the newer ones were softer, maybe they changed construction to something that flexes slightly before it just cracks.


I have the 13/14, Burton Diodes on all 3 of my Kessler boards. Rode them very hard all winter last year and loved them. No Problems at all. The 12/13 Diodes I know had lots of problems with the high backs, and the snow collecting in the footbed. Seems they fixed all the quirks in the new models.


----------

